# Tell us about your Avatar



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

I finally chose an avatar picture to use, and now I will have some confusion recognizing my own posts. 
Perhaps some of you will have that same difficulty.  

I wanted to explain what it is, and why I chose it, just for general interest and sharing,

 and I invite any of YOU who would like to, to tell us about yours, as well, in this thread ! 

Mine is a portion of a beautiful photograph,  by artist Eva Kondzialkiewicz, who was born  in Poland and resides  in British Columbia, Canada, which is near the West Coast. (Pacific Ocean region)

This photograph is called, Blue Anemone Flower Blowing in the Wind.
This lovely blue flower is in the Poppy family.

She took this photo, at the flower gardens of Stanley Park, there in Vancouver, Canada.
She also does drawings and oil paintings.

I myself, chose this, because i love both Nature and Art. 

And this particular one of a blowing outdoor, blue wildflower, appeals to me.

Your turn?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I finally chose an avatar picture to use, and now I will have some confusion recognizing my own posts.
> Perhaps some of you will have that same difficulty.
> 
> I wanted to explain what it is, and why I chose it, just for general interest and sharing,
> ...


Mine is an  easy, no brainer  "pictograph" one...lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm wearing my Halloween costume, but I gotta admit, this tree growing out of my head is giving me a headache!


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 26, 2019)

I choose this avatar to represent my love of travel since I have been very fortunate in my lifetime to have the opportunity to visit many corners of the globe.

My first overseas travel experience happened when I was still 3 YO and consisted of traveling trans-Atlantic by ocean liner and traveling throughout Europe for 3 months with my family. For many years after that I traveled with my family through Asia (crossing the Pacific Ocean by ship), Central and South America, Mexico, Canada and Africa.

In 1969, I traveled through Europe camping with a student group for 6 weeks.  I was in London in Trafalgar Square on July 20, 1969 watching on a giant TV screen to see Neil Armstrong walk on the moon.

Later, after marriage, I visited England, Wales, Ireland, Spain, Italy (honeymoon), an European whirlwind, New Zealand, Australia, Czech Republic, Finland, St. Petersburg Russia with a stop over in Paris.  Future travels are in the works.  All told, I have been in 55 countries and all continents except Antarctica. I feel Blessed!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2019)

I found mine by googling children's coloring pages.

Admired this lovely daisy, opened it with paint, and colored it.

And Voila....there you have it. I'm a simple kind of gal....


----------



## Lara (Oct 26, 2019)

Sunflower because they always turn to face the sun.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> this tree growing out of my head is giving me a headache!



The bird on the tip of your tail, flies back and forth, to the tree branches, I presume?


----------



## toffee (Oct 26, 2019)

I choose mine from women art -- but no doubt it wont last long !


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

I chose mine because it's a good representation of me!  How I'd like to be perceived.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> The bird on the tip of your tail, flies back and forth, to the tree branches, I presume?


Ummm, yeah, that's it, to the branches.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2019)

Mine is "one to remember".  During a family Christmas 4 or 5 years ago, I was holding our Great Granddaughter, when she decided to "chew" on my thumb joint, as a couple of her baby teeth were coming in.  Her Mom captured the picture on her phone, and sent me a copy.  The Avatar kind of eliminates the full picture, so her mouth/my thumb doesn't really show....but I keep this picture near my computer.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 26, 2019)

Mine looks like a cat I had. He was a beautiful cat, but had a bad attitude.  If you went to pet him, he'd turn his head and bite your hand right below the little finger. Boy would that make people howl. He wasn't a people person, reminded me of that creature in the movie Predator. I respected that.


----------



## drifter (Oct 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm wearing my Halloween costume, but I gotta admit, this tree growing out of my head is giving me a headache!


Me, too.
Apologizes. I was being cute but it sounds tacky.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2019)

The one I had before this was one of my dog and I on the beach taken last summer. 

This one I have since it’s Halloween season. 
It’s a bit spooky and a tad sexy, kind of like me.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 26, 2019)

Mine is a pansy growing in my back yard and I took the picture.  It's also my favorite shade of purple.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

drifter said:


> Me, too.
> Apologizes. I was being cute but it sounds tacky.


I understand @drifter, you are cute, My avatar is pretty horrifying, but it's Halloween, after all.


----------



## 1955er (Oct 26, 2019)

Blue Oyster Cult, for the spooky season.


----------



## jujube (Oct 26, 2019)

Mine is......well, it's me.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2019)

jujube said:


> Mine is......well, it's me


Yup


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm a little pumpkin short and fat


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm "dishin' it out."


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2019)

*Just an autumn babe for now.*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

I change mine on a whim _all too often_  ... lol  ..  So when the mood strikes again,  I'll be  something else!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I change mine on a whim _all too often_  ... lol  ..  So when the mood strikes again,  I'll be  something else!


@Bonnie, you're the spice of Life!


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2019)

Mine is just a photo of me a few years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

It's going to be funny reading this thread in a years' time, and wonder why I was describing myself as a little fat pumpkin...


----------



## drifter (Oct 26, 2019)

Photo of myself.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2019)

Look at my name, look at my avatar.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2019)

Still searching for explanation for avatar, web says it is an icon for online use.
I will select that.  
It's a smidge of alter ego-yes, no?

A scholar pressed Miss Emily Dickinson for an explanation of narrator of her poems.  She replied, ' It's not me, it's a supposed person.' 

That's a great explanation for those of us who write 'stuff' others cannot follow.
Hey, it weren't me, it was that 'supposed person.'


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2019)

My user name is Warrigal which is the indigenous name for Dingo, hence the dingo avatar. I am not indigenous but I chose the club name Warrigal when I was a leader in a youth group. That was long ago but when I joined forums I revived the name.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2019)

I asked Matrix to find my avatar since I didn't have any photos of myself to upload
He choose an outside movie screen which is perfect, one of my hobbies is going to the movies
Alas,I've only seen 4 this yr which is new low for me.If I see 6 more by the end of Dec,I'll be happy.In previous yrs I've seen alot more,the most was 28 in '16.Last yr was 20
 I always try to go to the 1st afternoon showing[Mon or Tues} if the movie starts before or after 1pm,since I take public transportation.The weather is a big factor in my decision to go


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow, I am glad I asked.  These replies are all very interesting.  Thanks, folks!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2019)

Boo! Happy Halloween, with my six or seven years ago face in the hole of the flying witch ....mine also get switched up with each season and holiday....'girls just wanna have fah-un' "lyrics from Cyndi Lauper's song"...


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2019)

A homage to the best part of my youth and ALL it entailed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2019)

Mine is a 19th-century flow blue plate by Ridgway.

I found George and Martha one morning while I was rummaging around the local flea market many years ago.


----------



## bingo (Oct 26, 2019)

I don't play bingo at all...I have a friend who goes along with some gals who do...
it's  just funny to me


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

I like the idea, for me, that as some of you do, I can change it, whenever I feel like it.  

And then I could come back to this thread (and so can any of you)  every time, perhaps, 
IF
I or you feel like explaining or announcing a new one, at the time.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 26, 2019)

Me climbing around on the headlands, Mendocino CA.   Was mesmerized by the sound of the waves crashing like thunder against the rocks.   Think it called to my Scots Islands genes.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2019)

Happy camper. Obvious.


----------



## Tom Young (Oct 26, 2019)

My avatar is also my username... A humble tribute to the man who historically is considered to be: (from Wikipedia)

_"The Last Man Who Knew Everything_: Thomas Young, the Anonymous Polymath Who Proved Newton Wrong, Explained How We See, Cured the Sick and Deciphered the Rosetta Stone. "


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

*I like to put up a picture involving the season ,or any picture I like. I also like to change them often.*


----------



## DaveA (Oct 26, 2019)

It's a photo of our favorite vacation spot. Our daughter's cottage in Maine with the old retired canoe planter out front and the lake in the background.  For the past 20 years we've been spending 2 or 3 months there each year during the spring and fall months. They're there during the summer.


----------



## Mike (Oct 27, 2019)

The "Saltire" or "St Andrew's Flag" is the national
flag of Scotland, where I was born.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2019)

jujube said:


> Mine is......well, it's me.





Gary O' said:


> Yup





win231 said:


> Mine is just a photo of me a few years ago.


Triple dittos....


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 27, 2019)

Now I got my avatar to show where I am going to visit very soon.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> Mine is just a photo of me a few years ago.





jujube said:


> Mine is......well, it's me.





Ken N Tx said:


> *Triple dittos....*



I'll see that and raise one

Four of a kind


----------



## Trade (Oct 27, 2019)

Mine is Dr. Johnny Fever from the TV show WKRP in Cincinati.  

Because he's a cool dude like I wish I was.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 27, 2019)

My original pic was of me, but I figured y'all needed a break from looking at my face when you read my posts. So...the Bills! In memory of my husband.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2019)

My avatar is a photo of my campervan.  I should re-size it so that it shows more of the van.
We've had vans of various styles for 36 years.  We started with a small one and progressed to larger ones as the family grew.  Then having retired, we downsized to the current one.

A lot of retired people now have American sized RVs and use them for extended holidays, but the UK's roads aren't really suitable for them.  We have lots of short breaks instead.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2019)

Although I change mine a lot, right now it is a proud me in my first car a 1937 Buick Tudor business coupe. I painted those white walls..gangster style.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey, Halloween rapidly approaches. 'Nuff said.......


----------



## Tommy (Oct 27, 2019)

My avatar has no particular significance whatsoever.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 27, 2019)

I change mine from time to time, but it's most always a current pic of me, or Ron and me and if not that then a group shot of family.   I used to do very stylized avatars on the various forums I'm on and groups I'm in along with a made up name of some kind.  That went by the boards a few years back when I realized I was on enough boards and groups that I started having identity issues and confusions.    I'm not worried about privacy issues, so I just decided to forgo the different names and avatars, and just become my authentic self across the boards (and groups)


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Um.... my name.....

(But I change to the cute little penguin in the winter.)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2019)

Right now I'm honoring the season by channeling Sally from _Nightmare Before Christmas_. Can't remember exactly how I came up with StarSong.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 27, 2019)

I've planted a lot of trees including fourteen apple trees and I like decorative art.


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

Last time I was at the beach I wrote this in the sand. I certainly do love the beach.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2019)

Miss Beach Bum said:


> Last time I was at the beach I wrote this in the sand. I certainly do love the beach.


Welcome to the Forum @Miss Beach Bum !


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

These are all so great.  I am very, VERY glad I asked!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 27, 2019)

This thread got me to thinking that maybe I should show my ugly mug.  Sorry about the cracks in your screen.

Don


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> This thread got me to thinking that maybe I should show my ugly mug.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> In 1969, I traveled through Europe camping with a student group for 6 weeks.  I was in London in Trafalgar Square on July 20, 1969 watching on a giant TV screen to see Neil Armstrong walk on the moon.


I was within walking distance from you at that very moment.  I was in Piccadilly Circus.  I didn't know about the giant TV screen or else I would have been there.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Well, Fuzzybuddy is my cat's name. He passed away over a year ago. The avatar is how I'd like to be known.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 27, 2019)

Just one of my favorite things to be doing.


----------



## charry (Oct 27, 2019)

At the moment mine is for Armistice Day....


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 27, 2019)

Mine is a pic of me pursuing my studies in college.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 27, 2019)

A picture of my wife and me about 20 years ago. I would post a more recent one but...….no!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> picture of my wife and me about 20 years ago



And if you are not from AR-Kan-SHaw, then perhaps you are from Kal-IF-4-Nya.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

Is that your license plate?


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

I just posted a new avatar of myself on the beach watching the sunset. Beautiful.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 27, 2019)

This is my bird Kirby, he came with the name and is a rescue bird from a filthy garage sale.. He is on my shoulder almost all day long and I will miss him when he goes to bird heaven.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2019)

Interesting-yes
BUt, old farts can't remember; we/I depend on pictures (avatars) for guidance.


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 28, 2019)

<-- He is from the 2005 movie, "V for Vendetta."

It is a mask, supposedly of Guy Fawkes, an historical figure from 1600s England which really has nothing to do with the movie. But it was a great flick.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> <-- He is from the 2005 movie, "V for Vendetta."
> It is a mask, supposedly of Guy Fawkes, an historical figure from 1600s England which really has nothing to do with the movie. But it was a great flick.


"The Guy Fawkes *mask* has become a symbol for *Anonymous* - the same style of *mask used* in the V for Vendetta movie of 2006. ... The Guy Fawkes *mask* has since become popular method of hiding faces during anti-establishment protests around the world."
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3885265/anonymous-guy-fawkes-mask-hackers-nasa-claims/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Pepper said:


> "The Guy Fawkes *mask* has become a symbol for *Anonymous* - the same style of *mask used* in the V for Vendetta movie of 2006. ... The Guy Fawkes *mask* has since become popular method of hiding faces during anti-establishment protests around the world."
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3885265/anonymous-guy-fawkes-mask-hackers-nasa-claims/


I recognized Anon. @Pepper, but I never knew it was an image of Guy Fawkes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

I have many because there are many layers of Marciness to get to. Plus I like variety.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have many because there are many layers of Marciness to get to. Plus I like variety.


And so I see!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

My latest is her highness, Suzy, my baby girl.❣


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

My latest represents me playing saxophone 
Cause I always play in my slinky black dress


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Um, if you know my name, it's kind of obvious!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine was taken in Vancouver while visiting my brother in 2010. I was standing in line at a Japanese hot dog stand, under a sign that said "pick up"


----------



## Treacle (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine is Treacle my precious cat. Hope to have another go at changing it thanks to MarciKS help previously


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine is not my eye....


----------



## old medic (Jul 28, 2020)

Wife and I the night I asked and she said yes....


----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine was taken last year at a stock car show.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 28, 2020)

Q:  What do we want?
A:  PEACE!
Q:  When do we want it?
A:  NOW!

Picture half a million people chanting that at the same time like a song that never ends.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine is a recent photo.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2020)

I chose mine because laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Mine is a recent photo.


It’s a beautiful photo of you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 28, 2020)

I took this selfie in a coffee shop in Grand Rapids MI last year.  Posted it on my FB page with the caption, "The gentleman at the coffee shop was *not* much of a conversationalist."


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2020)

I lack imagination, so it is just yours truly.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I lack imagination, so it is just yours truly.


Oh, that's right, there you are!  I keep focusing on that beautiful beach & ocean!


----------



## Repondering (Jul 28, 2020)

I posted a reply 9 months ago but it was off topic for this thread....dunno what I was thinking at the time.
My avatar is Professor Calculus from the Belgian comic strip Adventures of TinTin.
He was a good, loyal  friend of TinTin and a  really brainy and  inspired  inventor of useful things.
I always liked him.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't have one.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2020)

*I always choose a woman because that's what I am. Sometimes I get confused by someone's avatar because I don't know their gender. Besides when I make a dumb post I want people to know sometimes even  women can say something dumb.
*


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 28, 2020)

This is me two years ago,,,maybe...lol avatared.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

old medic said:


> Wife and I the night I asked and she said yes....


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I always choose a woman because that's what I am. Sometimes I get confused by someone's avatar because I don't know their gender. Besides when I make a dumb post I want people to know sometimes even  women can say something dumb.
> *


I think you are far too hard on yourself.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don't have one.


We can fix that. LOL


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2020)

I've had this beautiful avatar for many years although I haven't used for very long time. I've lost contact with the online friend who made it for me. The painting looks like my coastline and I can tell she loves it as much as I do. Sadly, I don't know the artist.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 29, 2020)

a friends dog. older dog she rescued from the pound... he died a few years ago.. bone cancer.    Big dog, we called him the "gentle giant"... lab rottweiler mix. everyone loved him.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 29, 2020)

Miss Bea and I headed into the woods for a hike. She was a lovely English Setter who  initially lived next door before joining our family. She passed several years ago but carved many cherished memories into our hearts.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine was taken a few years ago in the garden in Spain...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine was an experiment with daughter's webcam, when her room was painted green .. it felt like we were in Oz.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 4, 2020)

I've just changed mine to shot of me wearing a new T-Shirt that came today. I designed it myself to reflect my love of Fuji cameras for Street Photography


----------



## bowmore (Aug 4, 2020)

The 3 cylinders in my avatar contain single malt scotch whisky from the Bowmore distillery. I actually visited the distillery and was taken on a tour by the operations manager. She then offered me a dram of the very special whisky they do not let tourists  sample. It was nectar! Attached is her offering me the sample.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 4, 2020)

bowmore said:


> The 3 cylinders in my avatar contain single malt scotch whisky from the Bowmore distillery. I actually visited the distillery and was taken on a tour by the operations manager. She then offered me a dram of the very special whisky they do not let tourists  sample. It was nectar!



Mmmm... I do love an Islay Single Malt!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine is off my driver's license.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 4, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Mine is off my driver's license.


That should befuddle any cop that pulls you over; unless he says, 'Where is mommy bear and poppy bear, you can wait at juv...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 19, 2022)

If you haven't noticed, my current avatar looks like two people shaking hands. It is. But it is one continual line drawing. I thought represented my view of the world now....we need peace...but it is not the kind we have to wind up on Sunday. It needs to be continual. Even during our disagreements the hand shank goes on....it is a commitment...a moral imperative.


----------



## oldaunt (Jun 19, 2022)

I love to hand quilt. Mine is a pic of a single block of one quilt.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)

Today I'm some flower art,  basking   in the sun.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 19, 2022)

It's me halfway between Mexico and Hawaii, on the most meaningful adventure of my life.  I taped my camera to a winch handle to take this.  I took a lot of pictures, but this one captures an important moment, maybe it's because I took the picture.  No, it's more than that.  I was feeling good that day.  I had weathered a gale at the start of the trip, and I had left my fears and apprehensions a few hundred  miles behind me.  I was settling in, relaxed and confident.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 19, 2022)

Usually my avatars, which I change often, reflect my screen name...eg the One Eye part. Most I found on the internet but one is actually one of my eyes when I was a teenager. I did use an avatar of a Black woman in a colorful head wrap because I think it is beautiful and regal.


----------



## IKE (Jun 19, 2022)

Not much to explain about my avatar.......it's pretty much self explanatory.

Vietnam five years and eight months.......Feb. 1969 thru Oct. 1974.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 19, 2022)

IKE said:


> Not much to explain about my avatar.......it's pretty much self explanatory.
> 
> Vietnam five years and eight months.......Feb. 1969 thru Oct. 1974.


Ike!!!!  A couple of months ago I was asking about you, and somebody said you died!!!  
Good to see you're still here and ok!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 19, 2022)

*Mine was taken at my niece's 50th birthday bash. I am rocking a sling because a few days before I took a fall and broke my shoulder.*


----------



## IKE (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm still alive and kicking Janice........hope you are doing well also.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

Mine  changes all the time. At the beginning of this thread it was showing a pumpkin... This one showing now, was taken  by my o/h of me and 2 friends  ( cropped) on my patio in Spain a few years ago...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Right now, water hydrangeas in Osaka, Japan. Subject to change without prior notice!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 19, 2022)

My present one was taken yesterday by a friend.  Just updating from the last one which was 4 yrs. old.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 19, 2022)

I made mine by using an avatar creating program because I couldn't find anything ethnic that pleased me.Oddly enough, it reminds me of how I looked in my thirties!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It's going to be funny reading this thread in a years' time, and wonder why I was describing myself as a little fat pumpkin...


ha!! this is what I wrote back 3 years ago..when my avi was a Halloween pumpkin...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2022)

The one I have up now my husband saw it and sent it to me. He said it reminded him of the way I looked when we met years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Ike!!!!  A couple of months ago I was asking about you, and somebody said you died!!!
> Good to see you're still here and ok!!!


No there was a mix up...different Ike


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> The one I have up now my husband saw it and sent it to me. He said it reminded him of the way I looked when we met years ago.


have you not got one of you years ago when you met your husband that you could use ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No there was a mix up...different Ike


Oh, I didn't know there was more than one.  
The Ike I'd asked about posted recently.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, I didn't know there was more than one.
> The Ike I'd asked about posted recently.


yes I know,  he'd not posted for a while then someone contacted him and he came on and stated that he wasn't the Ike who died...


----------



## timoc (Jun 19, 2022)

Tell us about your Avatar​*It's comforting* to see that picture on the left, because when I look at the ugly beggar, I say to myself, "Y'know what Tim, that fella looks just like me and a bit like you too."


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2022)

Just me, if I were a cat, with my hot chocolate, books, and reading glasses. 
 Oh, and a smug look on my face.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 19, 2022)

Mine's from an 8"x11" studio portrait taken either on my 60th birthday or Father's Day that same year, I don't remember. I just remember all 3 of my kids were here all at the same time, and they're in it.

(edit: ok, Michelle just told me it was taken on my 60th b'day, and given to me the following Father's Day. anyway, it's officially 6yrs old)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Ceege said:


> Just me, if I were a cat, with my hot chocolate, books, and reading glasses.
> Oh, and a smug look on my face.


What?  I thought that _is you! _


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I finally chose an avatar picture to use, and now I will have some confusion recognizing my own posts.
> Perhaps some of you will have that same difficulty.
> 
> I wanted to explain what it is, and why I chose it, just for general interest and sharing,
> ...



Here I am quoting my own original post for starting this thread, which I posted in October of 2019! 
Some of you haven't ever seen it/ read it,  
and the rest of you have definitely forgotten my explanation of my avatar and why I chose it!  

I have the same avatar, and the same silly sense of humor, that I did then.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jun 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> and I invite any of YOU who would like to, to tell us about yours, as well, in this thread !
> 
> Your turn?


I am a fiber artist that works in felting wool yarns via crochet technique. I call it “I’m a Little Nuts”.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## MountainRa (Jun 19, 2022)

Mine is a picture I took of a DayLilly in my mothers yard. When she gave up living alone and moved in with me I transplanted it to my yard.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 19, 2022)

My avatar is a photo of me on vacation in Manchester, England  meeting online friends from a different forum in 2018! I was choosing a beer in a Wetherspoon, never heard of the beer or the pub!


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 19, 2022)

My avatar is me doing my absolute favorite thing... walking by the lake near our house.  I should just replace it with a "frowny face" because it has been too hot to walk by the lake since late May.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 19, 2022)

My big tuna!  Caught last year in Louisiana, 132 pounds.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2022)

I used to have this avatar up, but it gave me a green puke-y tinge. It was taken in my daughter's former bedroom. Never tell your kid "you can paint your room any colour you want"  



A more recent avatar .. kind of fuzzy.


----------



## Flarbalard (Jun 20, 2022)

Mine was posted in another thread by someone here.  I think it looks just like me (actually better) so I pinched it.  Ever since I got these glasses my Mrs. has take to calling me Peabody.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 20, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> Mine was posted in another thread by someone here.  I think it looks just like me (actually better) so I pinched it.  Ever since I got these glasses my Mrs. has take to calling me Peabody.


Here's part of the documentary about Mr. Peabody and Sherman. It was quite a story.   





I used to love that show.


----------



## john19485 (Jun 20, 2022)

Mine, was a tv interview I did , about American idol, and my Book.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I used to love that show.


Thanks for this one!  It made my day!


----------



## TC Steve (Jun 21, 2022)

My wife and I have an RV on a lake in the Adirondacks. Every year we watch The Long Long Trailer with Lucy and Desi.
As a matter of fact, it was so cold and windy this past weekend we watched it Saturday night. While this photo is not from the movie, they just look like they're having so much fun. Kind of like us when we're at the lake.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 21, 2022)

I couldn't find a better picture of it. The watch brand is Oris.


----------

